# Graphic designer for upscale urban clothing line



## Cjones1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello I'm in the process of launching an upscale urban style clothing line this summer. I'm looking for a graphic designer to hire who can help take my ideas with there creativity and bring to life. Is there anyone out there interested in possibly doing business. (_designer must be able to have sample work to show for and passionate about work._) Thank you


----------



## JosephRegan90 (Dec 26, 2015)

search on freelancer


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Search on Behance, you will find a good graphic designer on Behance


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​


----------



## Hebiki (Apr 4, 2013)

Cjones1 said:


> Hello I'm in the process of launching an upscale urban style clothing line this summer. I'm looking for a graphic designer to hire who can help take my ideas with there creativity and bring to life. Is there anyone out there interested in possibly doing business. (_designer must be able to have sample work to show for and passionate about work._) Thank you


message inbound.


----------

